# dont want to believe it



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

ok went riding saturday and on the way back to the truck the brute starting makeing a rattleing noise then acted like the belt was slipping or something cranked it up the this morning noise is bad pulled the belt box now water or anything dont see anything plugged the box in and cranked it looks nike the clutches are fine oils clean and full how would i know if i spun a bearing ive only had the bike for 4 months 
justs makes me sick
thanks guys for the help in advance:thinking:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Can you record it and let us hear it?


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

where is the noise coming from exactly? when you start the bike, does it sound bad right away or does it take a while ?


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

As soon as you crank it sounds like something is rattling like around the primary

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------

What is the problem with the front rod bearing


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

will try to get a sound clip later when i get off

---------- Post added at 08:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 AM ----------

can anyone tell me where on here i can find the thread howd you lose your engine


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Your primary could be messed up. I've heard them make a terrible knocking noise.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

chrisd11 said:


> w
> can anyone tell me where on here i can find the thread howd you lose your engine


 
This one?:  How many brute owners lost their motor? - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

yes thanks


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

What's the chance of something happening in the top end instead of being a rod bearing or ring or piston


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

chrisd11 said:


> What's the chance of something happening in the top end instead of being a rod bearing or ring or piston


Anything is possible. I have heard of cam sprocket bolts coming loose and making a hell of a noise. Have to start on the top end anyway on tear-down. Maybe you will get lucky


----------



## chrisd11 (Feb 3, 2014)

well after finding a spun rod bearing and ordering everything i need and having cylinders plated i just finished my first brute rebuild. Man has been a long day
hope all goes well try to crank it Friday when i get off work


----------

